# Тульский мастер Бевзин



## Mc_bayanist (15 Июн 2015)

Присматриваю баян, посмотрел на аккорд, с виду хороший аккорд, звучит хорошо, бас немного слабоват, подскажите, может кто-нибудь знает аккорды этого мастера, или слышал. спасибо большое. Буду признателен за любую информацию.


----------



## gte_33 (16 Июн 2015)

Mc_bayanist писал:


> Присматриваю баян, посмотрел на аккорд, с виду хороший аккорд, звучит хорошо, бас немного слабоват, подскажите, может кто-нибудь знает аккорды этого мастера, или слышал. спасибо большое. Буду признателен за любую информацию.


Тут кто то уже искал http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6157.html


----------

